# nutmeg?



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently had a snack that had nutmeg and mace in it. After eating it, I found myself a LOT more social and was wondering if it was just a placebo effect as I had not read the ingredients of that snack prior to eating it. I again ate that snack the next day and noticed again that I was more social. I then looked at the ingredients for any uncommon ingredients I had not tried. Noticed nutmeg and mace in it, did research on the net and read that it is used in homeopathy as an anxiety alleviator but at higher doses it can be toxic and cause hallacinations, etc. Anyone tried nutmeg or mace and had any experiences with it?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

to have any of those effects on nutmeg you have to have A LOT. if it was just a snack then that probably wasn't because of the nutmeg, and maybe just a placebo effect.

here's some info on nutmeg:
http://www.erowid.org/plants/nutmeg/nutmeg.shtml
http://www.erowid.org/plants/nutmeg/nutmeg_basics.shtml
i haven't heard any pleasant experiences from those who have tried it


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

nutmeg's never done anything for me except add flavor


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

What ohter ingredients did the snack have? Are you hypoglycemic? Maybe you got a quick boost of energy from it.

I'm trying to keep an open mind about things. The more I research, the more I realize that science DOESN'T know everything...yet, so who knows!

I've noticed some peope have a dismissive attitude about things, especially pertaining to treatment modalities. When I admitted to my family many, many years ago that I was suffering from crippling depression, my mother went out and got me some B-vitamins. You know, you hear about taking your B-vitamins everywhere so I totally dismissed the idea and never bothered.

Well, more than 10 years in the future and countless hours reading, I realize NOW that I'm deficient in ALL of them, especially B1, B5, B6, B12, Folic acid, choline...etc. 

I should have listened to my mom


----------



## shyguitar (Oct 16, 2008)

Nutmeg can be dangerous if you eat too much of it. but it would be very hard to have too much by accident. I tried some of its own before as a experiment and first it made me hyper then woosy and kind of drunk.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

shyguitar said:


> Nutmeg can be dangerous if you eat too much of it. but it would be very hard to have too much by accident. I tried some of its own before as a experiment and first it made me hyper then woosy and kind of drunk.


Nutmeg causes high blood pressure in people that are taking some Psychotropic meds. I don't remember which ones I would have to look it up.


----------

